
Show HN: A Gnus Back End for HN - dickmao
https://github.com/dickmao/nnhackernews
======
girzel
Insane! But in a good way. I've been very slowly working towards refactoring
Gnus to use real OO classes to implement backends, and I always thought I'd
know I was done when I could implement a HN backend without too much trouble.
Both sad and happy to see that someone got there first. I will give this a
try.

------
giancarlostoro
The naming confused me. I love the name though. "Back End for HN" made me
think it was another HN-clone. It's an Emacs client for HN if anybody is
wondering.

~~~
aidenn0
Gnus is a venerable e-mail and newsgroup reader for GNU Emacs. What is new
here is a backend (i.e. datasource) for Gnus to fetch from HN.

~~~
mhd
After seeing how the D forum is done, it might be interesting to see a
HN->nttp bridge/server.

I mean, you could read hn with rn.

~~~
giancarlostoro
A news reader layer to Hacker News... I love it. I am to this day fascinated
by the D forums. I don't know anybody else who does that. There's some
newsreader client for KDE I was using and I was able to download every single
thread from the D forums, so now I had them all available offline.

~~~
jolmg
By "D forum", are you both talking about the D programming language forums[1]?
Or what D forum?

[1] [https://forum.dlang.org/](https://forum.dlang.org/)

~~~
detaro
This is the software behind it:
[https://github.com/CyberShadow/DFeed](https://github.com/CyberShadow/DFeed)

------
jangid
Yesterday only I set it up with B R command. But that just shows just three
links - two to the comments, and one to the article.

